# TOMY PT Cruisers are now available



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I recall someone mentioning that Racemasters was going to release PT Cruisers, new style VW Bugs, and later model police cars. Well, the PT Cruisers are now available. I picked up the two PTs today from Buds HO. They are on the venerable SRT chassis and look nice. I would have preferred clear glass, but what the hey, they are still PTs and they are fast.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I got mine there too! I would have preferred Patriot Blue (same color as mine).

Marty


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Pictures please.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> Pictures please.


Yes, Please!  rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.toyracecars.com/

click on "srt" then scroll down you will see cruiser and bad bug on left (just click on picture to enlarge it).

The website is kind of slow.. FYI

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

They look exactly as shown on this page, items #9452 and #9453.
http://www.toyracecars.com/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=99ecc4885e11b5b0e97ef5446794f9a5


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WesJY said:


> http://www.toyracecars.com/
> 
> click on "srt" then scroll down you will see cruiser and bad bug on left (just click on picture to enlarge it).
> 
> ...


Wes, thanks for that link. I'd heard about the PT's coming out (although I'm not interested in them) but I'd never seen the pics of the two VW SRT's before....... I'll have to get my wife those two VW's...she'll love them.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The VWs aren't available yet and it sounds like there may a problem with them getting produced. For some reason, it seems like VWs have a nasty habit of running into licensing issues at the last moment. VW must be very tight with its licensing policies. But I hope that whatever the problem is gets resolved soon and TOMY makes the bugs available. They look like they'd be a fun body to run in an IROC style race.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

those bad bug VW bodies looks good for racing (the airdam is pretty low - close to the track - good for downforce?)

Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> The VWs aren't available yet and it sounds like there may a problem with them getting produced. For some reason, it seems like VWs have a nasty habit of running into licensing issues at the last moment. VW must be very tight with its licensing policies. But I hope that whatever the problem is gets resolved soon and TOMY makes the bugs available. They look like they'd be a fun body to run in an IROC style race.



Yes, I noticed that they weren't available just yet........I meant I'd get them when they do come out.

VW is very tight on thier liscensing........ I remember a few years ago Radio Shack was supposed to release a set of two Zip Zap micro RC bodies called "German motorsports" or something like that.....one of the proposed bodies was to be a new style VW bug......RS even had proto pics of the car bodies and packaging up on thier site......but VW pulled the plug on the ZZ Bug body production.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

When I think back over the years I can't recall very many "straight" VW Beetles being produced. This is truly amazing considering that more than 22 million VW Beetles were produced over its lifetime.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

How did they go from the Daytona Cobra to the PT Cruiser. I don't mean to make the PT fans mad, but I'm really dissapointed. It looks good, but it's lost on me.  I was hoping to see a Ford GT.  Maybe next release.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> How did they go from the Daytona Cobra to the PT Cruiser. I don't mean to make the PT fans mad, but I'm really dissapointed. It looks good, but it's lost on me.  I was hoping to see a Ford GT.  Maybe next release.



I agree man, I think it's a bit of an odd choice too.......considering all of the other possible choices for a body.....but at least the PT fans will have a PT to race on a track now.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I understand and agree with the point that there are definitely cooler cars out there that they could make slotcars out of. 

I'm not a PT owner, but for a front wheel drive, underpowered econobox type car, it's pretty cool looking. I would like to see some more panel delivery type bodystyles on newer cars. I would rather have a PT cruiser than something like a Cavalier, Metro, Echo.....or the dreaded Scion SUV, now there's an ugly car! I'm sure I'll eventually own a PT Cruiser slotcar or two.

The Pontiac Aztec is ugly too, but at least it was highly functional and came with some cool options.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Maybe the PT isn't a world famous race car, but it has a very loyal following. Maybe non-owners would think differently about the PT if they saw the 600+ PT's at Niagra Falls for a cruise-in. Or the 300+ at Myrtle Beach. Or any of the Cruise-Ins across the country. Try this, just type in PT Cruiser in your favorite browser and see how many hits you get. Check out how many companies are out there that cater strickly to PT Cruisers.

In the early days of slot cars, manufacturers would make popular street cars. Old Toronado, Buick Riviera, Avanti, Dodge Charger, Ford Torino, etc... Not race cars, but very popular street cars.

Look at some of the resin casters current offerings. Street rods, customs, etc.. Not race cars, but popular street cars.

Yeah I own a PT. Yeah I have converted PT key chains to slot cars. Yeah I'm extremely happy a major manufacturer has finally made a PT Cruiser slot car. Yeah if they continue to make them in different colors I will continue to buy them.
Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Captain Fred said:


> I'm not a PT owner, but for a front wheel drive, underpowered econobox type car, it's pretty cool looking. .


BTW - With the Turbo charged PT's out there and with not too much cash, a PT can blow away a lot of so called muscle cars. That is w/o even getting to the inside of the motor. Computer chips, intercooler, intake/exhaust upgrades, and suspension mods to handle the power.

Marty


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Marty said:


> BTW - With the Turbo charged PT's out there and with not too much cash, a PT can blow away a lot of so called muscle cars. That is w/o even getting to the inside of the motor. Computer chips, intercooler, intake/exhaust upgrades, and suspension mods to handle the power.
> 
> Marty


 I would definitely buy one if I found a good deal on one. I'm just partial to the rear wheel drive cars. I would want something that I could actually haul and tow with occasionally. The PT is definitely one of the cooler looking, affordable(for me), new cars out there. 

The Chevy SSR looks really cool too, but I don't know much about them and I've heard that they are way over priced, compared to how they perform against other cars & trucks in the same price range.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Marty said:


> BTW - With the Turbo charged PT's out there and with not too much cash, a PT can blow away a lot of so called muscle cars. That is w/o even getting to the inside of the motor. Computer chips, intercooler, intake/exhaust upgrades, and suspension mods to handle the power.
> 
> Marty



Marty, no disrespect to you or your PT.....I think they are mildly interesting really.....but you are talking about "hopping up" a Turbo PT and racing it against other muscle cars of today......do you not want to just run your stock PT against the other muscle cars now? Reason I say is most people have upgrades on thier cars already.......but it sounds as if you'd like to toss all these parts on a PT and go hunting down muscle cars.......but in order to judge the PT's true performance wouldn't you want to go hunting with a stock turbo PT?? 

In reality, those cars "might" pull what....a high 14- low 16 second pass at best...right??? 

I know the PT has a HUGE following....just like any other car that people enjoy.... I myself am a big fan of the GM S10-S15 platform . I own a 98 S10 and an 84 GMC Jimmy. Both have custom touches added to them here and there.....and there are whole companies that cater to these trucks.....as well as websites dedicated to them as well.....Same goes for 'Stangs,VW's,Corvettes,Firebirds, and any other car really.......so that's nothing real earth shattering in my opinion.........but that's just me


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

My PT has the stock Turbo motor but I'm thinking I may upgrade to the $10 high power motor from BSRT. But even with the stock motor my PT can blow the doors off most of my Tycos, even the narrow chassis 'Vettes. 

We are talkin' slot cars here, aren't we?


----------

